# new



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

i know this is a question that all of you hate, but i am new to the scene. i own a honda civic but next week if all goes to pla then i will be owning an 89 240sx. it is standard, obviously. but i haven't drove a rear wheel drive stick before. will this be a good starter car [although i learned stick in a mustang, but that was when i got my lisence a while ago. but i have been driving front wheel drive cars for the past three years now...and i am a bit worried about the rear wheel drive part. also i am looking for parts and i can't find many internals and i can't find a turbo. i will get used to the car first but i am thinking that after next summer, maybe durring, i want to turbo it...but i can't find one. i don't feel like changing the engine, but if it is the best way to go then the sr20det should do good, right? all i am asking is what are the good sites to go to so i can start looking because i know that this car's engine with some mods will beat my friends on the street. also if there is a site with the 1/4 ET for this model stock, that would be great also. thanks a bunch

jeff


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

do a search 

this question IS asked every other day


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

ok. thanks for the help?? i thought you guys are here to help. but maybe i got on the wrong foot here with this so-called fellow nissan owner...if you tell me to search...what the frigg am i searching for? tell me what to type and i will search. oh and i looked for the past couple of pages...where do you see that people ask this question everyother day? i am not here to take your crap. if you weren't going to help, then keep your hands off the keyboard!

sincerly, jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

drift...can i ask this question, or has it been answered everyother day...how much pawer can the ka24e handle. when i turbo it, i want to handle 15-20 psi...MAYBE a little more. it may have to be a custom turbo BUT i don't want to swap. i like keeping the engines in it. if i wanted a different engine...i would have bought a different car. i just don't have time for a swap, anywho. but i found that site with the turbo for this engine, but i don't know where to start. will i need new pistons, rods etc... to run 10 psi or how high can i run my engine before it isn't safe? and if i repeated this question, drift, i know you will be right there to tell me. thanks!

jeff


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

searching isn't hard, jeff. if you want to find 1/4 mile times for the stock 240SX just search for that. if you want to find parts for the 240SX, search for that. just like google, no different. 

but just to make you happy. 

don't worry too much about driving a RWD car. if the Mustang you learned with was a V8, driving a little I4 is going to be cake. if it was the V6, it's going to be pretty similar. just watch yourself in the rain, and watch yourself on the accelerating/tunrs, etc. if you have worn tires. 

don't make plans on your car quite yet. because i'm sure you'll change your minds about a million different times before you actually decide on something. just stick to learning how the car handles, learning the ins & outs of the car, throw on some little bolt ons here and there, start studying up on the infinite number of options there are for the car and make your decision. 

but if you DO decide to stick with the stock KA24E, you can still make plenty of power with that. it can handle limitless power if you build it correctly, like all other engines. www.realnissan.com is one of the best sites for custom turbo kits for the KA24E, especially. 

start going through the many nissan forums, especially the ones that pertain to JUST the 240SX, and you'll be good. www.240SX.org is an excellent place to start. that'll take you to the NICO forums which will give you A LOT of information.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

SRP, I think these guys have nothing better to do all day then to look for new 240SX owners who are excited about their new cars and come here to ask questions!!!!

Try these site:

www.240sx.org
www.pdmracing.com
www.nismo.org

They should help some. As for turbocharging a KA24E (the engine in your car), the engine will handle moderate amounts of boost without beefing up the internals (rods, pistons, bearings). I understand your argument that you want to keep the engine that came with the car, but look at it this way, in almost every other part of the world your car came stock with a SR engine (either the turbo SR20DET or the N/A SR20DE). So, doing an engine swap is like making your car what it was originally intended to be!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

OOppsss...


www.pdm-racing.com
http://www.jimwolftechnology.com


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SRP 240sx said:


> *drift...can i ask this question, or has it been answered everyother day...how much pawer can the ka24e handle. when i turbo it, i want to handle 15-20 psi...MAYBE a little more. it may have to be a custom turbo BUT i don't want to swap. i like keeping the engines in it. if i wanted a different engine...i would have bought a different car. i just don't have time for a swap, anywho. but i found that site with the turbo for this engine, but i don't know where to start. will i need new pistons, rods etc... to run 10 psi or how high can i run my engine before it isn't safe? and if i repeated this question, drift, i know you will be right there to tell me. thanks!
> 
> jeff *


i would rebuild the engine first...being that its a KA24E which was made in the 89-90 it would be over 13-14 years old with loads of mileage (unless the owners before did not drive it much) so rebuild first, boost later....HAPPY


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lelio98 said:


> *SRP, I think these guys have nothing better to do all day then to look for new 240SX owners who are excited about their new cars and come here to ask questions!!!!*



nah its more like we exploit the lazy slobs who can't look things up themselves, rather tell other people to do it for them. And if thats all we do is look for "new 240sx owners" then how come 1/2 the time we give good info, and the other half we flame u guys  

i bet esyip and my knowledge combined is probably more then most of the 240sx memebers who are active in this part of the forums (sarcasm)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

well thanks for the help from the considerate ones...as for the inconsiderate ONE, i didn't have to come here if i was a "lazy slob" i did do a search to find this place...i just wanted to go to bed early that night because this "lazy slob" has a full time job. as for the sarcasm...i don't need that right now. ALSO as for you having more knowledge than most of the members, didn't you say that a ram air intake will destroy the engine...you better think before you say things like that and contradict yourself.  

thanks a bunch, 
jeff


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

read the thread again bub... there is no where in that thread that i said "RAM AIR DESTROYS THE ENGINE"

your mistake, its ok i forgive u


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

ok...it was another drift that said that. i mix and matched your names. i can admit when i am wrong. can we settle this one...we just got off on the wrong foot here. misunderstandings is all...truce?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TRUCE!!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

ok...it has 130000 miles on it, and there is a small hole in the floor...is there a problem with rust with these cars? although it is a maine car and winter crap, but has anyone heard of these being rusty? the frame has no rust but just that one hole. and there is rust in the body and they painted over it really sheeeity. he dropped his price to 1500...should i say 1400? because i will need new paint and i will need to fix the hole in the floor board.

but the engine again has 130000 miles...is it still going to handle the power i want? i will do new pistons and rods, valve springs, cam. is there anything else i should start doing before i turbo it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

wait...screw this, i might as well get the SR20DET [silvia right?] because by the time i am done with this engine, i will have spent over 3000. and i can buy a SR turbo for less than that. but what is the difference between red and black top? besides about two or three hundred dollars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

> They should help some. As for turbocharging a KA24E (the engine in your car), the engine will handle moderate amounts of boost without beefing up the internals (rods, pistons, bearings).


Not for very long, it won't. 

My advice is to you is to swap in an SR20. You can make the KA24 take boost, but like you said, it will cost you $3000, at the *LEAST*, to get it to handle a good amount of boost. If you're talking about S13 SR20DETs, there is NO difference between red/black top motors, except for the obvious one (the color of the valve cover ). The later SR20DETs, S14 and S15 (which will be '96 and up, generally) have black valve covers also, but they go for a lot more money than the S13s.


----------

